

Building 2048 in AngularJS - jashmenn
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/building-2048-in-angularjs.html

======
wtfseriously
Compared to how the original 2048 is written - which is quite clean - the
amount of clones (and the speed of their production) being a testament to that
- this is disgustingly, unnecessarily complex.

~~~
timdorr
The point isn't to make a clean copy of 2048. The point is to show how you
build Angular apps and organize code for something more complex than a simple
todo list app.

~~~
visarga
Then this is anti-advertising for Angular.

~~~
wwweston
Is there a separated-concern library suitable for large applications that'd
fare better for 2048?

------
SchizoDuckie
If ignore the 2048 hype and how well that's built framework-free, this is one
of the most excellent writeups on how to build and organize an angular
application that i have seen to date.

Seriously, screw TodoMVC. I cannot get a feel for a framework from that. This
is almost the minimum complication level you need to be able to assess a
framework's usage complexity.

The animations need work though, the feel of the game is less polished than
the original, mostly because the original game keeps a copy of the most recent
tile floating on top of the one that's merged away so that the full animation
can run.

~~~
chm
TodoMVC is more cryptic than finding your own way through JS
libraries/frameworks. I never understood the point of that website. Maybe I'm
missing something!

------
guru1206
Probably the best basic Angular Tutorial I have seen!

------
petebd
Go TDD! Nice structuring of the application.

~~~
bauser
Thanks :) Glad you enjoyed!

------
trombomulin
not sure about the original being cleaner, this looks damn good to me

------
ericrius2
This is awesome!

